# dressage/jumping pictures :)



## I Do DeClaire (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not very good at critiquing but both you and the horses look stunning! I love the chestnut!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

beau is quite stunning! as well as rebel. you look comfortable on both!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Some great photos, it looks like you guys are having a hoot.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Sit back a little, roll your shoulders back, and relax your upper body. Remember to keep your hands leval and thumbs on top. Your horse seems to be working very nicely for you.


----------



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe when doing dressage you can keep your elbows by your side a bit more and your hands closer together, level and maybe just a tad lower. Also, maybe in jumping just give a little more with the hands. At the jump it looks alright, but if he tried stretch a little more you might jab him in the mouth. Your position over the jump looks secure though  over all not bad at all.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

These look wonderful i definitely agree. In all of your pics you look marvelous, however i do also agree about your elbows. just bring them in and back a tad. At leas in, keep them close to your sides when you ride =D

wonderfully done guys


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

to me it looks like you have little chicken wings, so make sure that your elbows stay in just a little bit more. other wise it looks great!

when jumping, open up a little but. you look so "scrunched" up there  

You have some CUTE horses tho!


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks guys! those are def all things i'm working on


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

You look relaxed and confident on both of those horses, it looks like everyone was enjoying themselves! I have a chronic case of chicken wings so I'm not one to talk . lol


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

i don't really know about dressage, so i'll skip that although I think you look good and i love the horse. Jumping, i love your heel but i think you should try and arch your back a little more - thats my fault as well. btw how high is that jump?


----------



## Just Jump It (Jan 13, 2008)

You are a very nice, effective rider!

I agre with the comments about bringing in your elbows on the flat. 

However, I disagree wiht the comment about lowering your hands. They are perfect right where they are, forming a nice line of contact from your hands to the horses mouth. How can you tell? Your horse is beautifully soft and round and relaxed and moving uphill.

Hands that are too low and down by the horses neck are ineffective. They put pressure on the sensitive bars of the mouth which in turn cuases a hrose to either suck back or resist through his jaw and poll. Keep your hands where they are! Way too many riders keep their hands too low.

I think your position over fences is nice, with a great lower leg. You are folded a bit too mush for this jump, open yourhip angle a bit. Your back is very nice, I wouldn't arch it any, as that will result in stiffness. 

Your release is a smigden too tight. I think a rider of your level and finesse should be using a auto release. Not only will it allow your horse to jusp to his best, but it will also stengthen your core by forcing you to rely on your base for support rather than your horse's crest.


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

juju- i think the jump is only 2'3".. maybe 2'6"? i'm bad at judging haha

and thanks again guys!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking good :wink:


----------

